# My path to get fit and lean, First Journal



## denisesharpe22 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey everyone, been on Ironmag for a couple month never really post anything but now decided to do my first journal with a first run of Halo. Also this will be my first run on a cycle. So any feedback will love to hear because i will like to improve myself.

STATS
21 year old female
5'0
140lb
bf% not sure yet but will update it later

SUPPLEMENT
Halo( 1 cap in the am, and another cap in the pm)
Fish oil
Multivitamin
Whey Protein

Training
Monday- Chest
Tuesday-back 
Wednesday- legs and abs
Thursday- shoulder and traps
Friday-Arms


----------



## thomaslop08 (Mar 6, 2014)

Will be following this journal and see how this first run do for you 

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Mar 6, 2014)

What is your diet, macros and caloric intake?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## denisesharpe22 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dannie said:


> What is your diet, macros and caloric intake?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



Calories around 1200-1700

Macro per day 
Carbs-122
Protein-176
Fat-56
Fiber-28 to 35

Meal 1- 3 egg white, 1 whole banana
Meal 2- shake
Snack- PB w/ celery
Meal 3- 3oz chicken w/veggie
Meal 4- cottage cheese 
Snack-pineapple and almonds
Meal 5- shake
Meal 6- salmond


Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## denisesharpe22 (Mar 6, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Awesome! These journals are good to keep yourself motivated I found.



 yes it does, I will be trying to update every day when I can

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## denisesharpe22 (Mar 6, 2014)

thomaslop08 said:


> Will be following this journal and see how this first run do for you
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk



Thanks

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## denisesharpe22 (Mar 7, 2014)

So today when I got to the gym I decide to do some chest work out with my arm day and did two set of deadlift.

Bench press 60x12,65x10,70x8,80x6
Incline dumbbell
20x12,25x10,30x8,35x6
Hammer curl
15x12,20x10,25x6 dropset to 10lbx15
Peacher curl
20x12,25x10,30x8,35x6
Low cable curl
55x12,60x8, 70x to failure
Deadlift
135x9, 185x1 new PR 

Also when I got to the gym I ran for 15 min from medium speed to high  speed, this my third day using the halo, beside me peeing a lot, I feel great when I work out..


----------



## denisesharpe22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Some pic before and after work out


----------



## thomaslop08 (Mar 7, 2014)

Great picture and love when woman deadlift 

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## denisesharpe22 (Mar 8, 2014)

Day 3/leg and abs 

Warmup-ran for 30 min on the cardio.

Squat-65x12.75x10,85x10.95.10
Leg press-90x20,90x20,100x20
Leg extension-60x15.60x15,50x10
Calf raise-180x20,185x20,190x20
Kickback-3 set of 20



Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## denisesharpe22 (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks.. more to come I will keep u updated 

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------

